# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم نوكيا سوفت ويير(Nokia Software) برنامج UFC Pinout Selector v5.7

## mohamed73

UFC Pinout Selector v5.7   
added pinouts
c3
e73
x5 -01
5250
c6-01 (c6-00 is not the same with c6-01) 
replaced with clear pinouts
6303c,N8 and c6-00 pinouts 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## seffari

بارك الله فيك

----------


## joker77

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور

----------

